# FV-1 Development Kit - No wet signal



## ridgedchips (Oct 7, 2019)

I recently built the FV-1 Development Kit, and it powers on and pass dry audio through the volume/mix knobs just fine. However, whenever I write code to the EEPROM and the try to play guitar through it, all I get is that dry part of the mix. The build itself is neat, and there's no noise or other weird phenomena to guide troubleshooting, so I'm at a loss for what issues to look for. I'm using the AsProgramming application from the PedalPCB wiki, and whenever I export code from that program to the EEPROM, it always writes it successfully, since I'm able to read the EEPROM over USB with no issues. I've tried it with several different FV-1 algorithms I've found online, but the result is always the same. So I can't tell if it's a software or hardware issue. Anyone know where I should start troubleshooting?


----------



## phi1 (Oct 8, 2019)

If you ground pin 13 of the fv-1, it will use the patches on the internal rom of the fav-1 instead of the eeprom chip (look up the fv-1 data sheet to see this).  This way you can test if the problem is your flashing or hardware. To ground pin 13, tag a wire on the leg of R5 that connects to pin 13.

The build docs still haven’t been posted yet, but pedalpcb shared the schematic in another thread a while back.


----------



## phi1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Be careful to grab the correct leg of R5 to ground (meaning, don’t short 3.3v to ground).

Other things to check if it still doesn’t work with the internal patches:
-check for 3.3v on the pins where you should have it. 
-use an audio probe to see where you are losing signal


----------



## ridgedchips (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks! Where did you find this info?


----------



## phi1 (Oct 8, 2019)

*FV-1 Datasheet:* http://www.spinsemi.com/Products/datasheets/spn1001/FV-1.pdf
*Schematic: *PedalPCB posted it on a thread a while back when I or someone else requested it.
*Other: *Experience toubleshooting my own projects (mistakes happens to everyone)


----------



## ridgedchips (Oct 8, 2019)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

